# Kawasaki model fh680v



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*ENGINE SMOKES BLUE UPON START UP, THEN CLEARS UP IMMEDIATELY:wave:*


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

What weight oil are you using?
Is the dipstick the correct one?
What is the compression?
What is the leakdown?
How many hours on it?


----------

